# COBGC question



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 12, 2009)

I am taking the specialty exam next month and would like to hear from others who have taken it regarding a good reference to bring with me (other than CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS).


----------



## rnadasi (Oct 12, 2009)

Which specialty test are u taking?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 12, 2009)

Ob/gyn


----------



## SimoneTessitore (Oct 27, 2009)

Ob gyn coding companion


----------



## dkeffer (Nov 18, 2009)

I too plan to take the COBGC and if I read correctly, we can bring up to 50 forms?  Would that include the 95 and 97 DGs as well as the quick reference code sheet?  What else would be a help to bring?  Best on your exam Lisa!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 4, 2009)

dkeffer said:


> I too plan to take the COBGC and if I read correctly, we can bring up to 50 forms?  Would that include the 95 and 97 DGs as well as the quick reference code sheet?  What else would be a help to bring?  Best on your exam Lisa!



I took the test on 11/21 and passed!  You will not need 50 audit tools.  If you have an ob/gyn coding companion, take that as well as the usual CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS.  Good luck!!


----------

